# Quick Question



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright, so I'm driving around 5 hours to go pick up my hedgie :]. I was wondering if it was okay if I put a heating pad in the cage when I pick her up. I'm a super hot natured person & I usually keep the air on in the car so I'm worried she might get cold. I have an 3 prong outlet that plugs up in into the cigarette liter. I will have a liner and some flanel in there but, I'm just making sure if it will be okay? 

Also, I do need to bring some food? 

Thanks for your time guys! I've learned so much from this forum .


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We also took a 5 hour drive home with our Cholla. I was so nervous! I don't know about the heating pad. We brought a t-shirt that I had had worn to put into his carrier. A little bit of food & water. (not too much food, he may get car sick). You should get some of the food that the breeder has been feeding him, so it will be an easier transition. 

I also brought some towels & wet washcloths in a ziplock bag, in case he got car sick. 

We stopped about 1/2 way so I could check on him. Sweetheart slept the whole way. 

I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on checking on her every like 20 minutes. I'm sooo nervous! I have no idea where I'm going either. Thank God for Garmins! haha. I guess I'll just bring a bunch of blankets and tshirt that from my closet so she can get used to my smell  I'm just really worried about her getting cold. 

Thanks so much for the advice! Means a lot!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

You could use hand warmers under many layers of blanket so she can`t get to them or get burned (those things get surprisingly hot!). Whatever method you decide to use, I suggest testing it in the same conditions you`ll have when you go get your hedgie. Check the temperature in your carrier with your cage thermometer and use your hands to make sure the surface your hedgie will be on doesn`t get too hot to the touch.


----------

